

Introduction to Networked Physics - signa11
http://gafferongames.com/networked-physics/introduction-to-networked-physics/

======
walrus
He also did a talk at GDC: [http://gdcvault.com/play/1022195/Physics-for-Game-
Programmer...](http://gdcvault.com/play/1022195/Physics-for-Game-Programmers-
Networking)

